# Amount of formula for a 4wk old



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Jeanette!! 

Charlie is 4wks old tomorrow. He was initially BF exclusively until he was about 2wks old. Then, I mixed fed for a while and have now stopped BF him altogether for about a week as my milk supply has dropped off dramatically.

The thing is, for the last two weeks or maybe more, he's been having 6oz of formula at a time and drinking the lot. I'm not worried about that, per se, but he's feeding an awful lot!! He rarely goes longer than 2.5 - 3hrs during the day between feeds. Surely this is too much for his wee tummy to deal with?!?! 

He's pooing and weeing fine but still seems cranky. I'm loath to increase the volume of milk as he's started to posset after each feed, pretty much. Not huge amounts but enough to seem to me as though his wee tummy is overloaded already with milk!

We're going to try him on the hungry baby version of the milk he already gets to see if he'll go a bit longer between feeds. Just wondered if this is normal?? Any other suggestions?? I realise that we may cause some problems by changing his milk but we're getting through a tub of formula every 5days approx!! I haven't had him weighed since he was 10 days old and he'd gone from 7lb 12oz to 8lb 2oz then. He's definately putting weight on though!!

Also, not sure if this is relevant, but I feed Charlie on demand.

Thanks 

Mandy xx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok,

We've just given Charlie a feed of the hungry baby Cow n Gate milk. He drank 7oz and seemed to want more!!    

We're both getting a bit concerned now!! He doesnt seem happy at all! Starting to feel quite helpless as I can't seem to satisfy him!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Just a quickie!! got a 2 year old wanting me!!

Between 4-6 weeks babies have a growth spurt and will want more milk..sometimes more frequently as well.

Some babies will feed 2-3 hourly esp at 4 weeks of age.

Get in contact with your Hv tomorrow and see if she can come out to see you both plus weigh him!

Jxxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Jeanette.

Im going to the clinic tomorrow anyway to have him weighed so will speak to the HV there.


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Had Charlie weighed on monday - 11lb 1oz!! 

He's slowed down how much milk he takes but seems to be spending longer periods screaming at night, for no discernable reason. Feeling very stressed out at the mo.................


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Mandy

Do you think he has colic

Also, has he always been like this since you started the formula milk??

Jxxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, last night we tried several things:
1) Went back to c&g green from the blue in case it was too rich for him.
2) Increased his infacol - we had stopped it a little while ago as he seemed better. So, restarted it and increased it to 2 droppers.
3) Warmed all his bottles up - he would quite happily drink room temp milk which was great at nights!!

And, we made sure we stuck to his night-time routine of milk, bath and settle down to sleep. 

Last night and today have been SOOOO much better!! He slept from 11 til 4 and then til 7. Whatever has worked, I don't know but I am so happy!!    Will see how he goes tonight. I think he might have some colic but he doen't do the classic pulling up of legs when screaming so not too sure.

Will let you know how tonight goes....


----------

